

Hardcoding - mikengine
http://miguelsalazar.mx/2014/09/02/basura-para-unos-tesoro-para-otros-hardcoding/

======
kemoly
TL;DR: He started scraping some website and found a hardcoded SQL query with
DB connection parameters. He recommends against such practice.

